# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Dirt pyörä juniorille

## #78

Onkohan miten saatavilla/olemassa dirt pyöriä 140cm jepelle? Mikähän rengaskoko pitäisi olla? Pojalla kikkailupyöränä vielä 16" bmx, mutta alkaa olla pieni.

----------


## Roto

En varsinaisesti tiedä dirt -pyöristä mitään, mutta tää vois olla osuva, jos näitä vaan sais. Ei kyl varmaan halvin. https://www.vpace.de/produkt/danny24-kinder-dirtbike/

----------


## #78

Olis tyylikäs peli. Taitaa vaan saatavuus vaivata nykyään kaikkia fillareita.

----------

